# اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى ؟!!!!!!



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2008)

الاختبار ده يا جماعة حلو بجد اوى، بس عاوز منكم الصرااااااااااااااااحة من غير اى شعارات أو ردود تقليدية ويارب يعجبكم



يلا مستعدين



..



..













..









..



















1/ هل انت فخور انك مسيحى؟

أ- أكيد طبعاً

ب- عادى يعنى

ج- انا اتولدت لقيت نفسى مسيحى







2/ماذا يعنى "ربنا" بالنسبة لك؟

أ- هو حبيبى وصاحبى وابويا اللى بحبه وواثق انه بيحبنى

ب- هو ربى اللى بحتاجله فى مشاكلى وبيحلهالى

ج- هو الله اللى خلقنى وهو اللى بيحافظ عليا







3/ الصلاة ماذا تمثل فى حياتك؟

أ-حاجة اساسية لازم اعملها كل يوم

ب- حاجة فرعية على حسب الظروف

ج- بصلى كل فين وفين







4/ كم مرة تحرص على التناول؟

أ- من2-4 فى الشهر

ب- مرة كل شهر أو كل كام شهر

ج-حسب التساهيل لما بحضر قداس العيد مثلاً.







5/ ماذا عن قراءتك الكتاب المقدس؟

أ- يومياً

ب- 2-4 أسبوعياً

ج- بفتحه كل مدة







6/ تتوقع ايه لملكوتك؟

أ- بجاهد وعندى ثقة فى إلهى انه بيسامحنى على خطاياى وليا مكان عنده ومش مستحيل أخشه

ب- صعب ادخله اوى

ج- مستحيل اخشه انا فين والقديسين فين؟







7/ لو حد كلمك عن المسيحية من باب التشكيك؟

أ- عندى ثقة فى إيمانى انه صح100%

ب- بتردد وبفكر كتير فى اللى بيتقالى بس فى نفس الوقت عارف اننا صح

ج- بخاف أخش فى اى مناقشة لانى معنديش اى خلفية عن ديانتى وممكن اتهز بسهوبة







8/ ايه رأيك انك تدق صليب على ايدك او انك تلبس صليب فى رقبتك؟

أ- معنديش مشكلة انى اعمل كده خالص

ب- بخاف من نظرات الناس ليا وبكسف اعمل كده 

ج- لا مبحبش اعمل كده نهائى







9/ لو حد سألك هو الاستاذ مسيحى؟

أ- اه طبعا مسيحى

ب- بحاول اتهرب من السؤال بس لو اضطريت ارد هرد واقول انا مسيحى

ج- لا مش مسيحى























جمع درجااااااااااااتك

حط لنفسك درجتين لكل اجابة (أ)

ودرجة لكل اجابة (ب)

وصفر لكل اجابة (ج)













نتيجتك بقى





لو اخدت من 14-18:

اطمن انت مسيحى حقيقى وفخور بمسيحيتك جداً وعايش فيها وفى تعاليمها وهى عايشة جواك اوى وباينة فى كل تصرفاتك

بإختصار انت مسيحى متشبه بسيدك المسيح يابختك!!

استمر فى جهادك





لو اخدت من 8-13:

انت انسان مسيحى وبتحب مسيحيتك ومسيحك بس معاهم بتحب العالم ورضا الناس عليك

حاول متعرجش بين الطريقين اختار طريق واحد بس وافتكر ان الابدية قريبة





لو اخدت من 0-7:

للأسف انت مسيحى بالاسم بس مش حاسس بقيمة انك اتولدت مسيحى ومش حاسس بمدى النعمة اللى انت فيها واد ايه ربنا عاطيك مميزات فى ناس كتير بتتمناها ومش قادرة تاخدها

رااااااجع نفسك كويس.





يارب الموضوع يعجبكم​


----------



## my.savior (25 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى كتيير مايكل
الاختبار جميل خااالص
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسي ليكي my.savior 



بس مقولتيش النتيجه بتاعتك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رائع تسلم ايدك ومنتظرين المزيد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسي انجي علي مرورك الجميل



وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

مسيحية مسيحية أكييييييييييييييد

الف شكر على الموضوع الحلووووو​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسي ليكي فراشه علي ردك الجميل



وربنا ينور حياتك​*


----------



## mariam201097 (26 أغسطس 2008)

مسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييحى اكييييييييييييييييييد  شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسي مريم علي ردك الجميل



وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

الاختبار ده يا جماعة حلو بجد اوى، بس عاوزة منكم الصرااااااااااااااااحة من غير اى شعارات أو ردود تقليدية ويارب يعجبكم​



يلا مستعدين​ 


..​ 


..​ 







..​ 

..​ 








1/ هل انت فخور انك مسيحى؟
أ- أكيد طبعاً
ب- عادى يعنى
ج- انا اتولدت لقيت نفسى مسيحى​ 


2/ماذا يعنى "ربنا" بالنسبة لك؟
أ- هو حبيبى وصاحبى وابويا اللى بحبه وواثق انه بيحبنى
ب- هو ربى اللى بحتاجله فى مشاكلى وبيحلهالى
ج- هو الله اللى خلقنى وهو اللى بيحافظ عليا​ 


3/ الصلاة ماذا تمثل فى حياتك؟
أ-حاجة اساسية لازم اعملها كل يوم
ب- حاجة فرعية على حسب الظروف
ج- بصلى كل فين وفين​ 

4/ كم مرة تحرص على التناول؟
أ- من2-4 فى الشهر
ب- مرة كل شهر أو كل كام شهر
ج-حسب التساهيل لما بحضر قداس العيد مثلاً.​ 






5/ ماذا عن قراءتك الكتاب المقدس؟
أ- يومياً
ب- 2-4 أسبوعياً
ج- بفتحه كل مدة​ 

6/ تتوقع ايه لملكوتك؟
أ- بجاهد وعندى ثقة فى إلهى انه بيسامحنى على خطاياى وليا مكان عنده ومش مستحيل أخشه
ب- صعب ادخله اوى
ج- مستحيل اخشه انا فين والقديسين فين؟​ 


7/ لو حد كلمك عن المسيحية من باب التشكيك؟
أ- عندى ثقة فى إيمانى انه صح100%
ب- بتردد وبفكر كتير فى اللى بيتقالى بس فى نفس الوقت عارف اننا صح
ج- بخاف أخش فى اى مناقشة لانى معنديش اى خلفية عن ديانتى وممكن اتهز بسهولة​ 


8/ ايه رأيك انك تدق صليب على ايدك او انك تلبس صليب فى رقبتك؟
أ- معنديش مشكلة انى اعمل كده خالص
ب- بخاف من نظرات الناس ليا وبكسف اعمل كده 
ج- لا مبحبش اعمل كده نهائى​ 




9/ لو حد سألك هو الاستاذ مسيحى؟
أ- اه طبعا مسيحى
ب- بحاول اتهرب من السؤال بس لو اضطريت ارد هرد واقول انا مسيحى
ج- لا مش مسيحى​ 


جمع درجااااااااااااتك​ 
حط لنفسك درجتين لكل اجابة (أ)
ودرجة لكل اجابة (ب)
وصفر لكل اجابة (ج)​ 





نتيجتك بقى​ 

لو اخدت من 14-18:
اطمن انت مسيحى حقيقى وفخور بمسيحيتك جداً وعايش فيها وفى تعاليمها وهى عايشة جواك اوى وباينة فى كل تصرفاتك
بإختصار انت مسيحى متشبه بسيدك المسيح يابختك!!
استمر فى جهادك​ 


لو اخدت من 8-13:
انت انسان مسيحى وبتحب مسيحيتك ومسيحك بس معاهم بتحب العالم ورضا الناس عليك
حاول متعرجش بين الطريقين اختار طريق واحد بس وافتكر ان الابدية قريبة​ 

لو اخدت من 0-7:
للأسف انت مسيحى بالاسم بس مش حاسس بقيمة انك اتولدت مسيحى ومش حاسس بمدى النعمة اللى انت فيها واد ايه ربنا عاطيك مميزات فى ناس كتير بتتمناها ومش قادرة تاخدها
رااااااجع نفسك كويس.​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

*لو اخدت من 8-13:
انت انسان مسيحى وبتحب مسيحيتك ومسيحك بس معاهم بتحب العالم ورضا الناس عليك
حاول متعرجش بين الطريقين اختار طريق واحد بس وافتكر ان الابدية قريبة


مرسي فراشه علي الاختبار الجميل ده

وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

ميرسي يا مايكل على الرد وربنا معاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*




> لو اخدت من 8-13:
> انت انسان مسيحى وبتحب مسيحيتك ومسيحك بس معاهم بتحب العالم ورضا الناس عليك
> حاول متعرجش بين الطريقين اختار طريق واحد بس وافتكر ان الابدية قريبة


​ 
موضوع جميل جدا يا فراشه 
مرسىىىىىى على الاختبار 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

< 16>

وشكرا فراشة مسيحية
على الاختبار الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا فراشه
> مرسىىىىىى على الاختبار
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 ميرسي يا مان نورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*



وليم تل قال:


> < 16>​
> 
> وشكرا فراشة مسيحية
> على الاختبار الرائع
> ...


 ميرسي يا وليم على الرد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*


*انا عملت كدة يا فراشة دراجتى مابين 8/13*
*شكرا ليكى يافراشة على الاختبار دة*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

ميرسي يا رورو يا عسولة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

هل انت فخور انك مسيحى؟
أ- أكيد طبعاً
ب- عادى يعنى
ج- انا اتولدت لقيت نفسى مسيحى

  2/ماذا يعنى "ربنا" بالنسبة لك؟
أ- هو حبيبى وصاحبى وابويا اللى بحبه وواثق انه بيحبنى
ب- هو ربى اللى بحتاجله فى مشاكلى وبيحلهالى
ج- هو الله اللى خلقنى وهو اللى بيحافظ عليا




3/ الصلاة ماذا تمثل فى حياتك؟
أ-حاجة اساسية لازم اعملها كل يوم
ب- حاجة فرعية على حسب الظروف
ج- بصلى كل فين وفين



4/ كم مرة تحرص على التناول؟
أ- من2-4 فى الشهر
ب- مرة كل شهر أو كل كام شهر
ج-حسب التساهيل لما بحضر قداس العيد مثلاً.








5/ ماذا عن قراءتك الكتاب المقدس؟
أ- يومياً
ب- 2-4 أسبوعياً
ج- بفتحه كل مدة



6/ تتوقع ايه لملكوتك؟
أ- بجاهد وعندى ثقة فى إلهى انه بيسامحنى على خطاياى وليا مكان عنده ومش مستحيل أخشه
ب- صعب ادخله اوى
ج- مستحيل اخشه انا فين والقديسين فين؟




7/ لو حد كلمك عن المسيحية من باب التشكيك؟
أ- عندى ثقة فى إيمانى انه صح100%
ب- بتردد وبفكر كتير فى اللى بيتقالى بس فى نفس الوقت عارف اننا صح
ج- بخاف أخش فى اى مناقشة لانى معنديش اى خلفية عن ديانتى وممكن اتهز بسهولة




8/ ايه رأيك انك تدق صليب على ايدك او انك تلبس صليب فى رقبتك؟
أ- معنديش مشكلة انى اعمل كده خالص
ب- بخاف من نظرات الناس ليا وبكسف اعمل كده 
ج- لا مبحبش اعمل كده نهائى






9/ لو حد سألك هو الاستاذ مسيحى؟
أ- اه طبعا مسيحى
ب- بحاول اتهرب من السؤال بس لو اضطريت ارد هرد واقول انا مسيحى
ج- لا مش مسيحى




جمع درجااااااااااااتك


حط لنفسك درجتين لكل اجابة (أ)14
ودرجة لكل اجابة (ب)2
وصفر لكل اجابة (ج)
* 16 النتيجه النهائيه 
لو اخدت من 14-18:
اطمن انت مسيحى حقيقى وفخور بمسيحيتك جداً وعايش فيها وفى تعاليمها وهى عايشة جواك اوى وباينة فى كل تصرفاتك
بإختصار انت مسيحى متشبه بسيدك المسيح يابختك!!
استمر فى جهادك
هييييييييييييييه ........ميرررسى يا فراشتى على الاختبار السكر ده وربنا يباركك يا قمرررر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

عسل يا دون دون ربنا معاكي يا قمر​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*13*

/ هل انت فخور انك مسيحى؟
 أ- أكيد طبعاً
 ب- عادى يعنى
 ج- انا اتولدت لقيت نفسى مسيحى 
 
​2/ماذا يعنى "ربنا" بالنسبة لك؟
أ- هو حبيبى وصاحبى وابويا اللى بحبه وواثق انه بيحبنى
 ب- هو ربى اللى بحتاجله فى مشاكلى وبيحلهالى
ج- هو الله اللى خلقنى وهو اللى بيحافظ عليا

​3/ الصلاة ماذا تمثل فى حياتك؟
أ-حاجة اساسية لازم اعملها كل يوم
 ب- على حسب الظروف
ج- بصلى كل فين وفين

​4/ كم مرة تحرص على التناول؟
أ- من2-4 فى الشهر
 ب- مرة كل شهر أو كل كام شهر
ج-حسب التساهيل لما بحضر قداس العيد مثلاً.

​5/ ماذا عن قراءتك الكتاب المقدس؟
أ- يومياً
 ب- 2-4 أسبوعياً
ج- بفتحه كل مدة

​6/ تتوقع ايه لملكوتك؟
أ- بجاهد وعندى ثقة فى إلهى انه بيسامحنى على خطاياى وليا مكان عنده ومش مستحيل أخشه
ب- صعب ادخله اوى
 ج- مستحيل اخشه انا فين والقديسين فين؟

​7/ لو حد كلمك عن المسيحية من باب التشكيك؟
أ- عندى ثقة فى إيمانى انه صح100%
ب- بفكر فى اللى بيتقالى بس فى نفس الوقت عارف اننا صح
 ج- بخاف أخش فى اى مناقشة لانى معنديش اى خلفية عن ديانتى وممكن اتهز بسهولة

​8/ ايه رأيك انك تدق صليب على ايدك او انك تلبس صليب فى رقبتك؟
أ- معنديش مشكلة انى اعمل كده خالص
ب- بخاف من نظرات الناس ليا وبكسف اعمل كده 
 ج- لا مبحبش اعمل كده نهائى

​9/ لو حد سألك هو الاستاذ مسيحى؟
أ- اه طبعا مسيحى
ب- بحاول اتهرب من السؤال بس لو اضطريت ارد هرد واقول انا مسيحى
 ج- لا مش مسيحى


13 :blush2:
*انت انسان مسيحى وبتحب مسيحيتك ومسيحك بس معاهم بتحب العالم 
حاول متعرجش بين الطريقين اختار طريق واحد بس وافتكر ان الابدية قريبة
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: 13*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> / هل انت فخور انك مسيحى؟
> 
> أ- أكيد طبعاً
> ب- عادى يعنى
> ...


 
نتيجة حلوة يا اكستريم

ربنا معاك​


----------



## loay alkldine (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

*نتيجه**(15)*
اخدت من 14-18:
اطمن انت مسيحى حقيقى وفخور بمسيحيتك جداً وعايش فيها وفى تعاليمها وهى عايشة جواك اوى وباينة فى كل تصرفاتك
بإختصار انت مسيحى متشبه بسيدك المسيح يابختك!!
استمر فى جهادك​*شكرا فراشه عل اختبار الحلو سلام المسيح*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

لو اخدت من 14-18:
اطمن انت مسيحى حقيقى وفخور بمسيحيتك جداً وعايش فيها وفى تعاليمها وهى عايشة جواك اوى وباينة فى كل تصرفاتك
بإختصار انت مسيحى متشبه بسيدك المسيح يابختك!!
استمر فى جهادك

ميرسييييييييي كتيييييييييييييير ليكى فراشه موضوع تحححححفه بجد رائع جدا 
و نشكر ربنا على النعمه اللى احنا فيها


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*



loay alkldine قال:


> *نتيجه**(15)*
> 
> اخدت من 14-18:
> اطمن انت مسيحى حقيقى وفخور بمسيحيتك جداً وعايش فيها وفى تعاليمها وهى عايشة جواك اوى وباينة فى كل تصرفاتك
> ...


 ميرسي يا لؤي

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*



ميريام عادل قال:


> لو اخدت من 14-18:
> اطمن انت مسيحى حقيقى وفخور بمسيحيتك جداً وعايش فيها وفى تعاليمها وهى عايشة جواك اوى وباينة فى كل تصرفاتك
> بإختصار انت مسيحى متشبه بسيدك المسيح يابختك!!
> استمر فى جهادك
> ...


 ميرسي يا ميريام يا عسولة 

ربنا معاكي حبيبتي​


----------



## mina_picasso (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

1/ هل انت فخور انك مسيحى؟
أ- أكيد طبعاً
ب- عادى يعنى
ج- انا اتولدت لقيت نفسى مسيحى​ 


2/ماذا يعنى "ربنا" بالنسبة لك؟
أ- هو حبيبى وصاحبى وابويا اللى بحبه وواثق انه بيحبنى
ب- هو ربى اللى بحتاجله فى مشاكلى وبيحلهالى
ج- هو الله اللى خلقنى وهو اللى بيحافظ عليا​ 


3/ الصلاة ماذا تمثل فى حياتك؟
أ-حاجة اساسية لازم اعملها كل يوم
ب- حاجة فرعية على حسب الظروف
ج- بصلى كل فين وفين​ 

4/ كم مرة تحرص على التناول؟
أ- من2-4 فى الشهر
ب- مرة كل شهر أو كل كام شهر
ج-حسب التساهيل لما بحضر قداس العيد مثلاً.​ 






5/ ماذا عن قراءتك الكتاب المقدس؟
أ- يومياً
ب- 2-4 أسبوعياً
ج- بفتحه كل مدة​ 

6/ تتوقع ايه لملكوتك؟
أ- بجاهد وعندى ثقة فى إلهى انه بيسامحنى على خطاياى وليا مكان عنده ومش مستحيل أخشه
ب- صعب ادخله اوى
ج- مستحيل اخشه انا فين والقديسين فين؟​ 


7/ لو حد كلمك عن المسيحية من باب التشكيك؟
أ- عندى ثقة فى إيمانى انه صح100%
ب- بتردد وبفكر كتير فى اللى بيتقالى بس فى نفس الوقت عارف اننا صح
ج- بخاف أخش فى اى مناقشة لانى معنديش اى خلفية عن ديانتى وممكن اتهز بسهولة​ 


8/ ايه رأيك انك تدق صليب على ايدك او انك تلبس صليب فى رقبتك؟
أ- معنديش مشكلة انى اعمل كده خالص
ب- بخاف من نظرات الناس ليا وبكسف اعمل كده 
ج- لا مبحبش اعمل كده نهائى​ 




9/ لو حد سألك هو الاستاذ مسيحى؟
أ- اه طبعا مسيحى
ب- بحاول اتهرب من السؤال بس لو اضطريت ارد هرد واقول انا مسيحى
ج- لا مش مسيحى​ 

 الحمد لله يارب أن الواحد أتولد مسيحي دي لوحدها نعمة عظيمة

موضوع جامد جداااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

ميرسي يا مينا نورت الموضوع يا بيكاسو​


----------



## sameh7610 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

*10


ميرسى ليكى فراشة على الموضوع المتميز​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

العفو يا سامح نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*




> لو اخدت من 14-18:
> اطمن انت مسيحى حقيقى وفخور بمسيحيتك جداً وعايش فيها وفى تعاليمها وهى عايشة جواك اوى وباينة فى كل تصرفاتك
> بإختصار انت مسيحى متشبه بسيدك المسيح يابختك!!
> استمر فى جهادك


 
مرسي كتير عالموضوع الحلو بجد
محبتي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

ميرسي يا بنوتة حبيبتي كلك زووق​


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

للاسف انا طلعت نتيجتى 10 وذهلت انى " انا " كده على اساس انى ابن ملك حقيقى وده نبهنى لحاجات كتيييييييييييييييييرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
وشكرا ليكى يا فراشة
وننتظر المزيد منك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اختبر نفسك : هل انت مسيحي حقيقي ؟*

شكرا مينا على المرور و الرد

ربنا معاك​


----------



## max mike (24 يناير 2009)

*اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى*

*    الاختبار ده يا جماعة حلو بجد اوى، بس عاوز منكم الصرااااااااااااااااحة من غير اى شعارات أو ردود تقليدية ويارب يعجبكم

يلا مستعدين

..

..






..




..









1/ هل انت فخور انك مسيحى؟
أ- أكيد طبعاً
ب- عادى يعنى
ج- انا اتولدت لقيت نفسى مسيحى



2/ماذا يعنى "ربنا" بالنسبة لك؟
أ- هو حبيبى وصاحبى وابويا اللى بحبه وواثق انه بيحبنى
ب- هو ربى اللى بحتاجله فى مشاكلى وبيحلهالى
ج- هو الله اللى خلقنى وهو اللى بيحافظ عليا



3/ الصلاة ماذا تمثل فى حياتك؟
أ-حاجة اساسية لازم اعملها كل يوم
ب- حاجة فرعية على حسب الظروف
ج- بصلى كل فين وفين



4/ كم مرة تحرص على التناول؟
أ- من2-4 فى الشهر
ب- مرة كل شهر أو كل كام شهر
ج-حسب التساهيل لما بحضر قداس العيد مثلاً.



5/ ماذا عن قراءتك الكتاب المقدس؟
أ- يومياً
ب- 2-4 أسبوعياً
ج- بفتحه كل مدة



6/ تتوقع ايه لملكوتك؟
أ- بجاهد وعندى ثقة فى إلهى انه بيسامحنى على خطاياى وليا مكان عنده ومش مستحيل أخشه
ب- صعب ادخله اوى
ج- مستحيل اخشه انا فين والقديسين فين؟



7/ لو حد كلمك عن المسيحية من باب التشكيك؟
أ- عندى ثقة فى إيمانى انه صح100%
ب- بتردد وبفكر كتير فى اللى بيتقالى بس فى نفس الوقت عارف اننا صح
ج- بخاف أخش فى اى مناقشة لانى معنديش اى خلفية عن ديانتى وممكن اتهز بسهوبة



8/ ايه رأيك انك تدق صليب على ايدك او انك تلبس صليب فى رقبتك؟
أ- معنديش مشكلة انى اعمل كده خالص
ب- بخاف من نظرات الناس ليا وبكسف اعمل كده 
ج- لا مبحبش اعمل كده نهائى



9/ لو حد سألك هو الاستاذ مسيحى؟
أ- اه طبعا مسيحى
ب- بحاول اتهرب من السؤال بس لو اضطريت ارد هرد واقول انا مسيحى
ج- لا مش مسيحى






جمع درجااااااااااااتك
حط لنفسك درجتين لكل اجابة (أ)
ودرجة لكل اجابة (ب)
وصفر لكل اجابة (ج)






نتيجتك بقى


لو اخدت من 14-18:
اطمن انت مسيحى حقيقى وفخور بمسيحيتك جداً وعايش فيها وفى تعاليمها وهى عايشة جواك اوى وباينة فى كل تصرفاتك
بإختصار انت مسيحى متشبه بسيدك المسيح يابختك!!
استمر فى جهادك


لو اخدت من 8-13:
انت انسان مسيحى وبتحب مسيحيتك ومسيحك بس معاهم بتحب العالم ورضا الناس عليك
حاول متعرجش بين الطريقين اختار طريق واحد بس وافتكر ان الابدية قريبة


لو اخدت من 0-7:
للأسف انت مسيحى بالاسم بس مش حاسس بقيمة انك اتولدت مسيحى ومش حاسس بمدى النعمة اللى انت فيها واد ايه ربنا عاطيك مميزات فى ناس كتير بتتمناها ومش قادرة تاخدها
رااااااجع نفسك كويس.





يارب الموضوع يعجبكم


منقول
*


----------



## mero_engel (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى*

*



لو اخدت من 14-18:
اطمن انت مسيحى حقيقى وفخور بمسيحيتك جداً وعايش فيها وفى تعاليمها وهى عايشة جواك اوى وباينة فى كل تصرفاتك
بإختصار انت مسيحى متشبه بسيدك المسيح يابختك!!
استمر فى جهادك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
* 
*اختبار جميل يا مايكل *
*انا لحقت الفئه الاولي *
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل *


*بس مكانه المناسب  اكتر المنتدي العام*

*ينقل*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى*

اشكرك يا رب
النتيجه 18
ميرسى خالص على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *
> 
> لو اخدت من 14-18:
> اطمن انت مسيحى حقيقى وفخور بمسيحيتك جداً وعايش فيها وفى تعاليمها وهى عايشة جواك اوى وباينة فى كل تصرفاتك
> ...


*انا طلع لى 14 بالظبط 
اختبار جميل يا مايكل*


----------



## monygirl (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى*

انا طلع ليا 13 
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## max mike (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى*

*شكرا لمروركم نورتوا الموضوع

انا طلع ليا 13*


----------



## totaagogo (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى*

*جميل اوى الموضوع ده بجد عجبنى اوى​*


----------



## totaagogo (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى*

*انا طلع ليا 12*


----------



## max mike (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى*

*شكرا لمروركم كلكم


وربنا يقوينا فى طريقنا*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى*

انا طلع ليا ( 17)
موضوع جميل جداااااااا ​


----------



## max mike (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى*

*شكرا لمروركم كلكم


نورتوا الموضوع*


----------



## raffy (7 يناير 2010)

*اختبر نفسك هل انت مسيحى؟*

الاختبار ده يا جماعة حلو بجد اوى، بس عاوزة منكم الصرااااااااااااااااحة من غير اى شعارات أو ردود تقليدية ويارب يعجبكم


يلا مستعدين

..


1/ هل انت فخور انك مسيحى؟
أ- أكيد طبعاً
ب- عادى يعنى
ج- انا اتولدت لقيت نفسى مسيحى




2/ماذا يعنى "ربنا" بالنسبة لك؟
أ- هو حبيبى وصاحبى وابويا اللى بحبه وواثق انه بيحبنى
ب- هو ربى اللى بحتاجله فى مشاكلى وبيحلهالى
ج- هو الله اللى خلقنى وهو اللى بيحافظ عليا




3/ الصلاة ماذا تمثل فى حياتك؟
أ-حاجة اساسية لازم اعملها كل يوم
ب- حاجة فرعية على حسب الظروف
ج- بصلى كل فين وفين




4/ كم مرة تحرص على التناول؟
أ- من2-4 فى الشهر
ب- مرة كل شهر أو كل كام شهر
ج-حسب التساهيل لما بحضر قداس العيد مثلاً.




5/ ماذا عن قراءتك الكتاب المقدس؟
أ- يومياً
ب- 2-4 أسبوعياً
ج- بفتحه كل مدة




6/ تتوقع ايه لملكوتك؟
أ- بجاهد وعندى ثقة فى إلهى انه بيسامحنى على خطاياى وليا مكان عنده ومش مستحيل أخشه
ب- صعب ادخله اوى
ج- مستحيل اخشه انا فين والقديسين فين؟




7/ لو حد كلمك عن المسيحية من باب التشكيك؟
أ- عندى ثقة فى إيمانى انه صح100%
ب- بتردد وبفكر كتير فى اللى بيتقالى بس فى نفس الوقت عارف اننا صح
ج- بخاف أخش فى اى مناقشة لانى معنديش اى خلفية عن ديانتى وممكن اتهز بسهولة




8/ ايه رأيك انك تدق صليب على ايدك او انك تلبس صليب فى رقبتك؟
أ- معنديش مشكلة انى اعمل كده خالص
ب- بخاف من نظرات الناس ليا وبتكسف اعمل كده
ج- لا مبحبش اعمل كده نهائى




9/ لو حد سألك هو الاستاذ مسيحى؟
أ- اه طبعا مسيحى
ب- بحاول اتهرب من السؤال بس لو اضطريت ارد هرد واقول انا مسيحى
ج- لا مش مسيحى




جمع درجااااااااااااتك
حط لنفسك درجتين لكل اجابة (أ)
ودرجة لكل اجابة (ب)
وصفر لكل اجابة (ج)
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!​


نتيجتك بقى



لو اخدت من 14-18:
اطمن انت مسيحى حقيقى وفخور بمسيحيتك جداً وعايش فيها وفى تعاليمها وهى عايشة جواك اوى وباينة فى كل تصرفاتك
بإختصار انت مسيحى متشبه بسيدك المسيح يابختك!!
استمر فى جهادك



لو اخدت من 8-13:
انت انسان مسيحى وبتحب مسيحيتك ومسيحك بس معاهم بتحب العالم ورضا الناس عليك
حاول متعرجش بين الطريقين اختار طريق واحد بس وافتكر ان الابدية قريبة



لو اخدت من 0-7:
للأسف انت مسيحى بالاسم بس مش حاسس بقيمة انك اتولدت مسيحى ومش حاسس بمدى النعمة اللى انت فيها واد ايه ربنا عاطيك مميزات فى ناس كتير بتتمناها ومش قادرة تاخدها
رااااااجع نفسك كويس

يارب الموضوع يعجبكم​


----------



## twety (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختبر نفسك هل انت مسيحى؟*

*ييارب كلنا نبقى من النوع الاول
ميرسى يا احلى رافى للمووضوع الجميل ده

بس اسمحيلى ياقمر انقله للقسم العام
**ينقل*​


----------



## coptic hero (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختبر نفسك هل انت مسيحى؟*



raffy قال:


> انت انسان مسيحى وبتحب مسيحيتك ومسيحك بس معاهم بتحب العالم ورضا الناس عليك
> حاول متعرجش بين الطريقين اختار طريق واحد بس وافتكر ان الابدية قريبة
> 
> 
> ...



حاسس ان الاختبار ده بيتكلم قريب من الحقيقه موضوع هايل فكرنى بالفيس بوك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختبر نفسك هل انت مسيحى؟*



> لو اخدت من 8-13:
> انت انسان مسيحى وبتحب مسيحيتك ومسيحك بس معاهم بتحب العالم ورضا الناس عليك
> حاول متعرجش بين الطريقين اختار طريق واحد بس وافتكر ان الابدية قريبة




تمام يا رافي الك الشكر

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## christin (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختبر نفسك هل انت مسيحى؟*

لو اخدت من 8-13:
انت انسان مسيحى وبتحب مسيحيتك ومسيحك بس معاهم بتحب العالم ورضا الناس عليك
حاول متعرجش بين الطريقين اختار طريق واحد بس وافتكر ان الابدية قريبة

*ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل
كده الواحد هيحاول يتحسن *​


----------



## white rose (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختبر نفسك هل انت مسيحى؟*

*موضوع و اسئلة كتير حلوين

بصراحة اسئلة في الصميم و تخلي كل واحد متذبذب يتاكد من  حالو و يعرف مطرحو

الرب يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------

